# Xorg "freetype" module



## Niatross (Jan 17, 2013)

I have noticed that some of the font ports require the "freetype" module to be loaded in the xorg.conf file.

I have also noticed messages that say you only need to load the "freetype" module if you have an older version of Xorg.

Two questions:

What's versions of Xorg require the user to load the "freetype" module? Do I have to load this module if I have the latest version of Xorg?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2013)

Niatross said:
			
		

> What's versions of Xorg require the user to load the "freetype" module?


A couple of versions ago, can't remember the exact version.



> Do I have to load this module if I have the latest version of Xorg?


No, if I recall correctly it's loaded by default, have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------

